# GPU Benchmark Charts



## asingh (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Friends,

This might have been posted before...apologize if it has. 

Below is a link for GPU benchmarks. Most of the cards are in there. They have baselined using: 3dMark, Fear 2, FarCry 2, Fallout 3, Left4Dead, The Last Remnant, Endwar,  H.A.W.X. Not sure why Warhead or Crysis were left out..!

They have also done variations for FSAA x differenct screen resolutions.

*Link for Charts*

asigh


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

Very informative charts includes most of mainstream GPUs but for some strange reason they haven't given FPS chart for Crysis warhead.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been using that page for reference for quite a few years. It's thoughtful of asigh to post it here for those who didn't know about it.

There are also other pages for those who want to see comparative benchmarks of older cards. You can choose benchmarks starting from 2005. Here's the link:  *Here*

There are so many GPUs, both past and present, that it's impracticable for them to include every single one in the benchmark charts. If the GPU you're interested in is not included in any of those charts, they also have what they call a "Hierarchy Chart" of GPUs without benchmarks. It includes many more GPUs that are not shown on the performance charts. It's very useful for getting a general idea of where a particular GPU ranks among all the other GPUs.  *Here*


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

many of others including me too.


----------

